# 2.5L valve lash adjustment



## bsutorka (Jul 1, 2010)

I was wondering if it's possible to adjust the valves on my 2.5 L jetta. if so, does anyone have a link to diy instruction?....tx


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind why, there is no lash adjustment on these engines, they have hydraulic assemblies which automatically adjust. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hydraulic lifters, pretty good ones at that in this motor. how old was your last car?  

try running different oil and switching to 7500 mile intervals if you're concerned about the noise. these modern ohc motors, especially vw's, have a lot of noise up top nothing to worry about as long as it isn't consistently getting louder.


----------



## bsutorka (Jul 1, 2010)

The reason I was asking is that the motor runs fine, but has a lifter tap. 2005.5 jetta with 173k miles. other than the noise it runs great. I've recently started running heavier weigh oil, but doesn't do anything for the noise.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

bsutorka said:


> The reason I was asking is that the motor runs fine, but has a lifter tap. 2005.5 jetta with 173k miles. other than the noise it runs great. I've recently started running heavier weigh oil, but doesn't do anything for the noise.


 heavier oil makes it worse. use thinner oil.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

try running mobil 1 high mileage for 7500 mile intervals and see if that helps. on a motor with that mileage, the oil pump is prob on its way out the door anyway. wouldn't hurt to replace if you're worried about oil pressure. also, the water cooled oil cooler may need replacing if you're finding coolant in the oil. 

send a sample of your oil to blackstone lab and see what comes back. They can tell you what parts of the motor are failing if any and also if your oil is messed up bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it from the back / driver side of the head? It may be timing chain related...


----------

